# Why no West London rep?



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi folks

Whilst being a pretty quiet person in reality I tend to take the view that if stuff needs saying, I'll usually just stick it out there and cross my fingers that no-one gets the hump. This could be a sensitive issue and I'm not known for tact... so no offence intended and I don't want to show anyone up or tread on anyone's toes.

I've been thinking the last few months that the club would benefit greatly from a rep for the west/south west London area, because there are loads of TTs here but I don't think there are any regular meets for this area. I know, from the back of AbsoluTTe that there is someone linked to London but I haven't been aware of any regular meets. Apart from Ace, the only London based evenTT I'm aware of this year was Wak's NYE-2 cruise. There are shed loads of TTs round my way, one up the street, one round the corner, 2 or 3 over the road - should be a vibrant local section with a bit of effort from an active rep.

Like I say above I'm not trying to stir up trouble or anything, I just wanted to highlight where I think there is a need and see if others agree? I'd volunteer myself but to be honest I don't feel I have the time to do the role justice. So essentially I'm saying we need an active rep for my neck of the woods but I can't do it... sorry about that!

Anyway It'll be interesting to see what sort of discussion follows...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Because nobody has volunteered ....until now :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Phil, it doesn't take that much effort really. Chat to me tomorrow if you like....


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Will do Penny, cheers.

I really am terribly busy! Also a move to Reading may be on the cards soon.

For now though I'm going to start leafletting people.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I think its just down to people stepping forward and offering their services. In truth you dont need a official rep you could just make a meet up yourself and see who comes and start from there then maybe see if any of the people who come want the position.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I found a couple of decent pubs with big car parks tonight....

Uh oh...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Any excuse for a pub crawl! :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in West London.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I hope to check out a venue or two over the next few weeks. QUite busy though the end of this month but keep an eye on the events section!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Well if you organise something Phil then I'll pop over 

Josh


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Long way to come from Herts Josh but you're very welcome - it'll be south of the river first time round.

Now organised:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=183099


----------

